# Colnago BB threading?



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry if this question is a bit silly, but..... 

I have a 2006 Colnago C50 and I would like to know if it has Italian or English threads on the bottom bracket.

I assume they are Italian, but I ordered the original BB for it a while ago and I forget. I think I remember something about most Italian companies switching to English threads.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

*Italian*

I have a 2006 C50 and it has Italian thread.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Pretty sure that almost all of their frames are still Italian thread except for the one carbon frame made in Asia which is English if memory serves.


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Dr.Lou (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, all Nags use Italian BBs except the CLX. Lou


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

All Colnagos except for the Taiwan made frames/bikes use Italian. I have an Arte that is English, and the CLX and the Primavera are also English.

The C50 is definitely Italian, as is the Ferrari, Extreme Power, Extreme C, Cristallo, Dream HX, Scandium SC, and Active 2 Plus.

I think I covered all of them except the MTB stuff, and I don't know too much about them.


----------

